# [Review] User Review MSI GE60-i760M287



## Tobi25778 (30. April 2013)

Heute darf ich Euch das MSI MSI GE60-i760M287 Gaming Notebook vorstellen.
MSI hat eine Reihe an Produkten neu aufgelegt und entwickelt, die Gamern gerecht werden soll. Viele Features und Innovationen sollen dies möglich machen. MSI geht hier einen anderen Weg als andere Hersteller. MSI hat sich E-Sport Gamer ins Boot geholt, de tatkräftig bei der Entwicklung der Gaming Produkte geholfen haben. MSI bietet hier viel Leistung zu einem kleinen Preis.


Das MSI GE60 Gaming Notebook setzt auf einen Intel HM76 Chipsatz und Intel Core i7 CPU der der dritten Generation. Verbaut sind hier 2 Grafikkarten (diskrete GPU Intel HD4000 und Hochleistungs GPU Nvidia GT660M). Mit an Bord sind auch 2 Netzwerkkarten. Zum einen haben wir hier einen Killer LAN Chip (E2200- 10/100/1000Mbit) der einen niedrigen Ping garantiert. Für die Mobilität steht hier auch noch eine Intel Centrino Wireless Karte zur Verfügung. Beim Dsiplay setzt man auf ein Non-Glare Display, das es in 2 Ausführungen gibt. Zum einen haben wir hier ein Full HD 15,6" Zoll Display. Die etwas günstigere Variante setzt auf ein Display mit einer Auflösung von 1366x768.

Für den guten Ton sorgt hier ein Realtek Chip und die Software THX Studio Pro. Die Soundausgabe erfolgt über 4 HD Speaker mit Audio Boost Technology.

Eine Webcam (HD Webcam (30fps@720p) ist ebenfalls verbaut und in den oberen Rand des Display Rahmen integriert.

Wer viel unterwegs ist und fotografiert findet einen Card Reader (SD(XC/HC)/MMC/MS(PRO)/xD) an der Front des Notebooks.

Der 6 Zellen Akku erlaubt bei moderater Benutzung eine Laufzeit von gut 2,5 bis 3 Stunden. Jedoch ist der Akku im Hochleistungsmodus nach gut 45 Minuten bereits leer.

Zusatzgeräte können via 2 xUSB2.0 und 2xUSB3.0 Ports verbunden werden.
Den Desktop kann man mit einem Monitor, der per HDMI oder VGA angeschlossen wird, erweitern.



Das mir gelieferte und für den Test zur Verfügung gestellte Notebook ist wie folgt ausgestattet:

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3630QM (4x2,40Ghz)
*RAM:* 8 GB DDR3-1600(800Mhz) Nanya M2S4G64CB8HG5N-DI ( Timings 11-11-11-28 )
*diskrete GPU:* Intel HD4000 (integrierte GPU Einheit der IvyBridge CPU
*highend GPU:* Nvidia Geforce GTX660M / 2GB DDR5
*LED Panel:* 15,6" Full HD Display (1920x1080) Non-Glare Type
*HDD:* 750GB Western Digital Scorpio Black(WD750BPKT) 7200 rpm 32MB Cache SATA II (3.0Gb/s)
*Ethernet LAN:* Killer e2200 Gigabit Ethernet Controller
*W-LAN:* Intel Centrino Wireless N-135 inklusive Intel Centrino Wireless Bluetooth 4.0
*optical Drive:* Toshiba Samsung DVDRW SN-208AB
*OS:* Windows 8
*Steelseries Keyboard *

Produkt Page

*Lieferumfang:​*
Das Notebook kommt in einer neutralen und unscheinbaren Umverpackung. Nachdem man dann den Umkarton abgestreift hat, wird man von einem schwarzen Karton begrüsst, der einem signalisiert, was innen drin verborgen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Lieferumfang gehören neben dem Akku, dem Netzteil und dem Notebook, folgdene Dinge:

- Treiber CD
- Quick Start Guide
- Garantie Heft
- Merkblatt für die FN Tasten und die Wireless/Bluetooth Funktionen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Gehäuse Fotos und Dokumentation der Anschlüsse​*

Den Notebook Deckel ziert ein schlichter MSI Schriftzug. Eingerahmt von 2 roten geschwungenen Strichen. Das Design wirkt sehr edel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Gehäuserückseite kommt komplett ohne Anschlußmöglichkeiten daher. Dies liegt begründet in der flachen Bauform des Notebooks, aber auch an der Mechanik für das Display und die Scharniere.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An der linken Gehäuse Seite befinden sich Anschlüsse für ein Kensington Schloss, die Ladebuchse, ein USB 2.0 Port, ein HDMI Anschluss, 2 x USB 3.0 Ports und die vergoldeten Kopfhörer/Mikrofon Anschlüsse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Vorderseite finden wir folgende LEDs:

- HDD aktivitäts LED
- Bluetooth Status LED
- W-LAN Status LED
- Ladeanzeige
- LED für den Status der Feststell Taste
- NUM Lock LED
- Standby LED

Des Weiteren ist auf der Vorderseite noch ein Realtek SD Card Reader verbaut. Dieser wird bei Nichtbenutzung durch eine schwarze Plastik Abdeckung geschützt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An der rechten Gehäuse Seite finden wir die Anschlüsse für Ethernet (Killer E2200), 1x USB 2.0 Port, VGA Display Port und das DVD Laufwerk.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Tastatur und Schnellstarttasten​*
Gaming-Tastatur von SteelSeries

Die Gaming-Tastatur wurde zusammen mit den Experten von SteelSeries und den Profi-Gamern des Fnatic-Teams entwickelt. Einzigartig für ein Notebook sind die Gaming-Tastenbelegung und die Anti-Ghosting-Technik für bis zu zehn Tastenanschläge gleichzeitig.


Für Gamer ausgelegt
Der Druckpunkt, Hub und Anschlag der Tastatur wurde speziell auf die Anforderungen von Gamern optimiert. Schnellste Reaktion und ermüdungsfreies Spielen sind das Resultat.

Anti-Ghosting
Bis zu zehn Tastenanschläge können gleichzeitig ausgeführt werden. Im Spiel ermöglicht das schnelle Bewegungen und komplexe Reaktionen ohne Zeitverlust.


Die Windows Taste ist auf die rechte Seite neben der Leertaste gewandert, um ein unabsichtliches Betätigen beim Gamen vorzubeugen.


Die Zusatztasten dienen im einzelnen für folgende Aktionen.

- W-LAN Karte aktivieren oder deaktivieren
- Taste für den Auswurf bzw. das Öffnen des DVD Laufwerks
- Man kann hier separat den Monitor ausschalten umd Strom zu sparen. Ein beliebige Taste reaktiviert den Monitor
- Turbo Taste, diese Taste leuchtet, sobald die Nvidia GPU aktiv ist. Die Taste lässt sich über das SCM frei belegen.
- Power Taste 
- Turbo Cooling FAN Taste - hiermit kann man die automatische Regelung des Lüfters ausschalten. Der Lüfter dreht dann permanent mit Full Speed um im hitzigen Gefecht die Hardwar kühl zu halten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Des Weiteren lassen über FN die F- Tasten auch anderweitig einsetzen:

*FN+F2* Schaltet auf einen externen Monitor um
*FN+F3* sperrt das Touchpad, das Touchpad lässt sich auch über eine Taste oberhlb des Pads sperren
*FN+F4* P1 Taste, lässt sich frei belegen
*FN+F5* schaltet zwischen den Energie Modi um
*FN+F6* aktiviert/deaktiviert die Webcam
*FN+F9* aktiviert/deaktiviert Bluetooth
*FN+F10* aktiviert/deaktiviert den Flugmodus (abschalten von Bluetooth und W-LAN)
*FN+F12 *versetzt das Notebook in den Ruhezustand

*Gehäuse Unterseite und Innenleben​*

Bei der Gehäuseunterseite hat MSI sich dazu entschlossen eine große Serviceklappe, die sich mit 4 Schrauben entfernen lässt, zu verbauen.( *die vierte Schraube erreicht man nachdem man den Akku entfernt hat*)
Dies hat den Vorteil, dass man schnell und unkompliziert die RAMs, oder die HDDs/SSDs austauschen kann. Der weitere Vorteil ist, dass die Kühlung schnell freiliegt und man den Lüfter und die Lüftungsschlitze schnell und gründlich reinigen kann.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Warranty Sticker:
Dieser hat in Deutschland keine Bewandniss und darf beim Aufrüsten zerstört werden. Die Garantie erlischt dadurch nicht. Wohl aber, wenn beim Umbau die Hardware beschädigt wird.

Schauen wir uns das Innenleben an.
Hier haben wir die Aufnahmen für die RAMs (*2 Slots, maximal sind 16GB RAM möglich*), den Bereich und die Anschlüsse für eine *SATA SSD/HDD* (*dieser Anschluß ist ein nativer Intel SATA III (6Gb/s) Anschluß*). Des Weiteren kann man hier noch eine mSATA SSD nachrüsten.
Die W-LAN Karte lässt sich ebenfalls austauschen und falls nicht Bestandteil der Hardware um eine W-LAN/Bluetooth Karte erweitern.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*RAM und CPU Benchmark, PC Mark7 Benchmark​*

Ein Gaming Notebook hat in der Regel auch schnellere Komponenten wie RAM und CPU verbaut.
Um mal einen Vergleich aufzuzeigen, ist das MSI GE 60 gegen meine Workstation angetreten.

Details der Workstation:
MSI Z77A-G45 Gaming
Intel Core i7-3770K OC@4,2Ghz
32 GB DDR1600-800Mhz Corsair Venegance RAM (10-10-10-27)
MSI Geforce GTX660Ti 3GB DDR5





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*3DMark2013 Benchmark​*

Auch im Grafik Benchmark musste das MSI GE60 wieder gegen meine Workstation antreten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*HDD Upgrade mit mSATA SSD*[/CENTER]


Welchen Sinn macht eine mSATA SSD? Nun es ist ganz einfach, man kann die mSATA SSD für das Betriebssystem nutzen und die originale SATA HDD als Datenspeicher.

Macht das Sinn?

Ja durchaus, da die Daten, die auf der SSD gespeichert sind, bei einem Defekt nicht gerettet werden können.
Jegliche derzeit auf den Markt befindlichen SSDs haben eine AES Verschlüsselung in den Controller integriert.

Wie baut man die mSATA SSD ein?
Man muss zuerst den Notebook Deckel an der Unterseite entfernen. Dazu sind 4 Schrauben zu lösen, eine davon versteckt sich unter dem Aku.
Nachdem der Deckel nun weg ist, ist der mSATA Connector frei zugänglich.
Sollte dort ein Gummipuffer mit der mSATA SSD kollidieren, dann diesen bitte vorsichtig lösen. Der Gummipuffer ist nur mit einer Art Doppelseitigem Klebeband befestigt. Die mSATA SSD wird in den Sockel eingeschoben und mit einer Schraube fixiert.

Im BIOS ist die SSD sofort zu sehen und man kann auch direkt ein Betriebssystem darauf installieren.

MSI hat ein schöne Anleitung zum Einbau der mSATA SSD.

Einbau SSD in MSI GE60/GE70

Dort wird Euch auch beschrieben, wie Ihr die Windows Installation sichern und wiederherstellen könnt.
Es geht auch ohne Sicherung, in dem man mit Acronis True Image 2013 (nativer UEFI Support) die OS Installation auf die mSATA clont.



Welche Vorteile hat man?
Eine mSATA SSD ist mittlerweile genauso schnell, wie eine SATA III (6GB/s) SSD. Die Performance steht einer herkömmlichen SATA SSD in Nichts nach.

Windows 8 startet bei mir mit der SSD binnen wenigen Sekunen, wohin gegen ich bei Windows 8 auf der HDD mitunter Minuten warten kann, bevor der Desktop komplett aufgebaut ist.

*SSD Benchmark AS SSD und ATTO Tool*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*FAZIT​*

Für mich persönlich ist das ein rundum gelungenes Gesamtpaket. Das GE60 ist Top verarbeitet. Der Lack und das Design wirken sehr hochwertig.

Von der Ausstattung her, hat das Notebook alles, was derzeit aktuell und angesagt ist.
Wir haben hier eine schnelle und effeziente CPU mit einer diskreten GPU, die für Office, Internet und HD Filme völlig ausreicht. Wer doch etwas mehr Leistung benötigt, der schaltet die Nvidia GPU dazu. 

Der Sound ist auch klasse und für ein Notebook ungewöhnlich kräftig und klangvoll.

Die Tastatur ist angenehm leise, die Abstände der einzelnen Tasten harmonieren mit meinem Schreibstil.

Der Akku is ausreichend dimensioniert um auch mal 2,5, bis 3,5 Stunden mobil mit dem Notebook arbeiten zu können.

Das Display ist hell genug, sodass man auch draussen in der Sonne oder bei hellem Licht, alles gestochen scharf lesen kann.


Meine Empfehlung ist, dass Notebook mit einer mSATA oder einer SATA SSD aufzurüsten. So fallen die Vibrationen einer HDD weg. Generell bleibt das Gehäuse Kühler, da eine SSD keine Abwärme produziert.


----------



## phila_delphia (30. April 2013)

Hallo Tobi!

Herzlich willkommen im Forum.

Gruß

Phila


----------



## Tobi25778 (30. April 2013)

Hallo Phila,
Danke für die herzliche Begrüßung.


----------



## stadler5 (30. April 2013)

Hast du echt gut gemacht


----------



## Tobi25778 (30. April 2013)

Danke schön.


----------



## KonterSchock (30. April 2013)

@Tobi25778 

Review ganz ok, wo ist die GPU verbaut?

hab das Ge70 die i5 variante, hab heute das diablo3 installiert aber es ruckelt, obwohl da eine nv660M verbaut ist, warum ruckelt es? kann das sein das die HDD sau lamm ist?


----------



## Tobi25778 (30. April 2013)

Die GPU sitzt direkt links neben dem Lüfter.
Es kann durchaus an der HDD liegen.
Welche Details hast Du eingestellt?
Wie sehen die Temperaturen aus?

Hast Du den Windows PowerPlan auf Gaming gestellt?
Wir bei Diablo3 auch die Nvidia GPU statt der Intel HD GPU genutzt?
Hier könntest Du mal mit der rechten Maustaste das Kontex Menü aufrufen und die Nvidia GPU als Standard für Diablo3 einstellen.


----------



## KonterSchock (30. April 2013)

Details auf max.

habs auf höchsleistung stehen, ob nun die igpu läuft oder die nv das weis ich nicht beides installiert.

hab das teil nun über 1 Monat hier liegen , aber habs heute erst richtig dran genommen, meiner hat win8, ätzend. aber naja war kostenlos dabei.

sag mal was ist das für ein sata port sata 2 oder doch schon 3? hab hier noch eine samsung 830 liegen aber ich weis nicht wie man win8 drauf bekommt sprich den key raus findet.

ist dein bios von dein ge60 auch eine Mischung zwischen alten bios und uefi? meins kommt so rüber als hätte man eine mischung draus gemacht!

Hardware Details,
i5-3230m
nv 660m
4ddr3 
500gb hdd
win8 64bit.

ich glaub das ist die kleinste variante vom ge70.


----------



## Tobi25778 (30. April 2013)

Also.....
der SATA Port ist SATA III (6GB/s), Du kannst die 830er also gut verbauen.
Du kannst zum clonen der Installation Cloning Tools wie Acronis True Image nutzen.
Die Windows Lizenz sollte sich mit Tools in Windows auslesen lassen.

Alternativ mache es, wie von MSI beschrieben.
http://msi-partner.de/files/msi/Anleitung_Einbau_SSD_GE60_GE70.pdf
Brenne Dir Recovery DVD's und baue die 830er um.
Recover das GE 60 dann von en DVDs und Du hast das Windows 8 wieder drauf.

Ich bin mit Windows 8 sehr zufrieden. Es ist schnell und stabil.


----------



## KonterSchock (30. April 2013)

hab es hier gekauft MSI GE70-i560M245 Notebook, 43,9 cm (17,3 Zoll), Intel Core i5, 500 GB SATA, 4 GB DDR3 – OTTO–Online–Shop aber unter der msi seite steht dieses modell nicht sondern nur das i7 modell. 

aha ok, werde ich mal probieren, wie siehts eigentlich aus mit der garantie? hab ich sie noch wen ich das teil auf mache?


wie kann das sein das diablo3 ruckelt? die Hardware reicht doch mal dicke, hmmm ich werde mal morgen weiter forschen das kanns ja so net sein.

ich selbst bin kein win8 freund, nutze es nur weil ich kein bock hab noch mehr kohle zu verbraten. win8 ist für kostenlos ok, würde dafür nie extra geld ausgeben.


----------



## Tobi25778 (30. April 2013)

Bis auf die CPU sind die Books gleich.
Du kannst daher alles was Du auf der MSI Seite findest auch für Dein Book nutzen.

Die Garantie geht bei Öffnen des Notebooks nicht verloren, da Um- und Aufrüten der Hardware in Deutschland erlaubt ist.
Solltest Du beim Umbau jedoch etwas beschädigen, geht dann natürlich die Garantie flöten.


----------



## KonterSchock (30. April 2013)

ok, ja das kann ich , bastel meine pc´s ja auch selbst.

ist das bios bei dir auch grau, sprich eine Mischung zwischen alten und neuen uefi bios? ja dein teil sieht vom aufbau gleich aus, ist ja auch das gleiche.

jip die gpu ist die gleiche sag mal kann man die tauschen? oder ist die fest? 

ich frag mich halt warum diablo3 ruckelt, hab auch so das verdacht das die igpu die Hand im spiel hat, nervt mich.

intel nervt mich mittlerweile mit deren igpus jedes mal, würde mir auch nie mehr eine cpu kaufen wo eine igpu inkl ist. steht nur im weg.


----------



## Tobi25778 (30. April 2013)

Ja mein UEFI BIOS ist auch grau und nicht grafisch gestaltet wie bei Mainboards.
Soweit ich das noch in Erinnerung habe, ist die GPU fest.

Bitte bedenke, dass Dein Book nur 2 Kerne statt 4 und nur 4GB RAM statt 8GB RAM hat.
Kan durchaus sein, dass Dein Notebook bei Diablo3 an seine Grenzen kommt.


----------



## KonterSchock (30. April 2013)

4gb sollten trotzdem reichen. ja das upgrade ich ende diesen jahres irgendwan, wen die preise wieder sinken.

tat sache der hat echt nur 2kerne http://ark.intel.com/de/products/72164/Intel-Core-i5-3230M-Processor-3M-Cache-up-to-3_20-GHz-rPGA dachte die ganze zeit das der 4 hätte, hmm spar version, 35watt hmm.
aber der kann doch net das problem sein oder? von der 660m merk ich mal garnix, irgendwas ist mir da komisch

@Tobi25778
wie spielt man ein neues bios drauf, weist du wie es geht?


----------



## Tobi25778 (6. Mai 2013)

Sorry......gerade erst die Mail gesehen.
Hier eine Anleitung für das BIOS Update.

http://www.msi.com/files/pdf/Win8_UEFI_BIOS_Update_auto_en.pdf


----------

